

Lessons Learned - Again and Again - Banzai10
http://felipe-lopes.com/2009/09/09/lessons-learned-again-and-again/

======
jyellin
Do what you love and love what you do...I completely agree with your
philosophy of not working with something you don’t like because I believe that
one of the fundamental principles of opportunities is PASSION. Without
passion, opportunities are not born!

